

Show HN: Simple tests for developer competence - uptownhr
https://github.com/uptownhr/devtest

======
YuriNiyazov
[http://www.jspell.com/public-spell-
checker.html](http://www.jspell.com/public-spell-checker.html)

Simple tool for spelling competence.

------
uptownhr
when you are outsourcing and going through 10s or 100s of applicants, every
little thing to filter out bad candidates help.

------
deluxaran
High school test. What is the competence here?

